# Fort Pierce Inlet to Hilton Head Island



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Looking at making a 3 day, 2 night run from Fort Pierce to Hilton Head, if the forecast remains favorable. After checking data bouys and wx info, seems like it should work out alright. Wouldn't mind a second, or third, or fourth opinion though.

Would be leaving out of Fort Pierce on Friday morning.

_Currently at 26 50 09 N 80 03 17 W_


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PBz-

Keep an eye on the weather and plan for ducking in someplace between the two if the weather starts to go south. Probably be a good idea to have a few different options for bailing on the longer multi-day passage if necessary.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Goes without saying ..... or at least it should  That's why I'm sitting on my butt today, checking charts, wx and anything else I can think of. My biggest concern is reading the wx wrong.

_Currently at 26 50 09 N 80 03 17 W_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2006)

you have several good inlets on the way,you have a good boat,even if you dont like rum enjoy the trip it is a safe route if you listen to the weather reports Ole


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

PB,
A good place to duck in for the night is St. Catherine's Sound in Georgia. Of all the places to come in, it's probably the quickest. However watch your depths, and if you can time your arrival with coincide with the tide, you'll be a happier camper. By the way, I'm on Hilton Head Island. If you're going to be on the hook, I'll show you a good spot to drop it. Also, if you need to repro (and I'm available) I'll drive you to the Publix. Final thought: Come in via Port Royal Sound, not Calibogue. The depths are a bit sketchy there. That said, the Harbor Town Yacht Basin is a fantastic place to spend the night, but it's also pricey ($2/ft/night). I'm sure you can get in via Calibogue, but there are issues to be aware of. Good luck, chief!
Sailhog


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have done St Augustine to HH twice. Took between 30-34 hours. Once you get 5-6 miles out, it should be a straight shot. We say only a few other sailboats, no commercial traffic.

If you're leaving from Ft Pierce, St Mary's and St Catherine's will be your best bail-out inlets. If you start running out of time, you can enter HH via the Tybee Inlet, . Deep water all the way and well marked, even though it is not an "established" route/inlet into HH like Port Royal Sound.

Roger


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

PB...I am gonna be the curmudgeon here and say *don't do it. 
*
You are single handing along a heavily trafficked coast and will need your wits about you when you pull into your intended ports. This means you cannot sleep (unlike if you were at sea and out of the traffic lanes). My own limit for sleeplessness is about 24 hours after which I start getting really cranky and lose focus easily. You don't wanna be going 2+ days without sleep and then trying to figure out the entrance buoys on a complicated inlet. 
Break the trip into chunks you can do without pushing your physical limits. 
Either way...all best.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WOW, didn't realize you were single handing. Go in at St Augustine or St Mary's on the first leg. Then jump up to Port Royal. Each leg can be done as a single over-night run and each inlet is easy to navigate.

Good luck!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I've been looking at it both as overnight hops and straight through. Would only go straight through if I was able to get some rest during the first day. It's more likely that I'll break it up into hops.

The one thing I know is that I want to avoid the ICW as much as possible. I actually prefered it in Texas and Louisiana with all the barges, over the stretches I've done in Florida. The bridges alone are enough to drive ya batty, not to mention all the skinny water and large powerboats.

Thanks for the advice. It always helps to have another opinion when facing uncharted territory.

_Currently at 26 50 09 N 80 03 17 W_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

OK...I'm feeling better now. Had me worried there John!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey PB...
Latest ICW shoaling update is here:
BoatUS Club House Messageboards: 31May:Tom & Mel Neale's East Coast Alert

Fields Cut: Mile 573.3-566.0: West quarter: 6.0 ft, Center line: 5.5 ft, East quarter: 8.0 ft. 
Hell Gate: Mile 601.4-602.4: West quarter: 6.0 ft, Center line: 2.0 ft, East quarter: 0.5 ft. 
Little Mud River: Mile 653-656.4: West quarter: 3.0 ft, Center line: 6.0 ft, East quarter: 4.0 ft. 
Altamaha Sound: Mile 656.4-660.1: West quarter: 7.0 ft, Center line: 6.0 ft, East quarter: 7.0 ft. 
Buttermilk Sound; Mile 662.1-664.5: West quarter: 2.0 ft, Center line: 4.0 ft, East quarter: 5.0 ft. 
Jekyll Creek: Mile 680.9-685.9: West quarter: 2.0 ft, Center line: 5.0 ft, East quarter: 5.0 ft.

Also there is additional detail on the link above about some bridge issues...so take a look! 

Hope all is well...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, as usual, the weather has not been kind. Looks like a four day slog up to St Augustine on the ditch will be necessary. An easterly swell, winds out of the northwest and north, with seas in the 6-8 foot range are not things I want to deal with.

Forecast, at this point, looks good for going out at St Augustine, but that will probably change by the time I get there. So at least you know I won't be trying a Fort Pierce to Hilton Head


----------

